
Best Apps for Employee Monitoring 2019 - spyrix
https://medium.com/@janetcpatterson/15-best-apps-for-employee-monitoring-2019-e1e378c0784d
======
lm28469
Tech work is becoming bleaker by the day.

I don't think we'll go very far, as a society, by dehumanising work more than
it already is.

